
Creator of The Great Suspender extension steps down from development - nikisweeting
https://twitter.com/thesquashSH/status/1274185115720179713
======
nikisweeting
One of my favorite / most-used Chrome extensions of all time. I hope it
continues to live on considering the large userbase and incredible utility it
provides!

[https://twitter.com/thesquashSH/status/1274185115720179713](https://twitter.com/thesquashSH/status/1274185115720179713)

[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/the-great-
suspende...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/the-great-
suspender/klbibkeccnjlkjkiokjodocebajanakg?hl=en)

